# Cambio de simbología de las resistencias.



## Meta (Jul 5, 2008)

Hola:

En Proteus, ¿cómo cambio de simbología de las resistencias?

Fijarse bien en el dibujo de abajo, el primer símbolo al segundo lo que quiero lograr en Proteus.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2008)

El primer símbolo corresponde a Rs en formato europeo, el segundo, americano. Busca en tus símbolos, generalmente se encuentran los dos.

Saludos...


----------



## El nombre (Jul 6, 2008)

Realizate una. No es tan dificil. Se subió un manual de como hacerlo. Si no está me escribes en privado y lo subo.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2008)

Meta, revisa en tu CAD para ver si puedes importar librerías. Si lo permite, buscas la rcl.lib de Eagle en www.cadsoftusa.com. Si no, haz lo que te sugiere El Nombre. También debería haber librerías de terceros en la página del soft.

Ah... Utiliza la sugerencia de Fogonazo que hay mucho tema en la red.

Saludos.


----------



## Vick (Jul 6, 2008)

Abre la ventana pick devices y en *category* elige resistors, luego en *Sub-category* elige generic, y ahí tienes ambos símbolos para que elijas el que necesites.

El segundo símbolo eta marcado como RES.IEEE

Saludos


----------

